# suPHP & register_globals = ON/OFF



## Feanwulf (19. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

habe erflgreich suPHP anhand der neuen Anleitung http://www.howtoforge.com/install-s...tions-for-use-with-ispconfig-2.2.20-and-above

installiert. Wie kann ich php_admin values wie zB register_globals setzen?
Ich habe ein Hosting auf dem Server, daß leider sehr schlecht konfiguriert ist und daher müsste ich die funktion für dieses Hosting aktivieren!


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2008)

Variablem mittels php_admin values kann man bei SuPHP nicht setzen, da das CGI-PHP das nicht versteht.

Den PHP Safe Mode kannst Du aktivieren (in ISPConfig 2.2.21), indem Du die Folgende Zeile in das apache direktiven Feld der Webseite einfügst:

			 				SetEnv php_safe_mode On

Für weitere Variablen müsstest Du ggf. das Wrapper Script anpassen. Es ist das Script, welches in Diesem Thread entwickelt wurde:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=91

Es liegt in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/suphp/usr/bin/php-wrapper


----------



## Feanwulf (19. Feb. 2008)

Danke sehr! Ich habe das Script dann mal angepasst:


```
#!/bin/sh
PATH="/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/root/bin:/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/libexec"

BASEDIR=`dirname ${DOCUMENT_ROOT}`
TMPDIR=${BASEDIR}/phptmp
SESSDIR=${TMPDIR}

if [ X"${php_safe_mode}" != X"On" ]; then
SAFE_MODE="Off"
else
SAFE_MODE="On"
fi

if [ X"${php_register_globals}" != X"On" ]; then
GLOBALS="Off"
else
GLOBALS="On"
fi

exec php-cgi -d open_basedir=${BASEDIR} -d upload_tmp_dir=${TMPDIR} -d session.save_path=${SESSDIR} -d safe_mode=${SAFE_MODE} -d register_globals=${GLOBALS}
```
Mit *SetEnv php_register_globals On *kann ich dann register_globals in dem einen Hosting anpassen


----------



## Feanwulf (19. Feb. 2008)

```
if [ X"${php_memory_limit}" != X"16M" OR X"${php_memory_limit}" != X"0" OR X"${php_memory_limit}" != X"" ]; then
MEMORY="${php_memory_limit}"
else
MEMORY="16M"
fi
```
Mit obiger IF THEN ELSE Funktion wollte ich mit *SetEnv php_memory_limit *den verfügbaren Speicher angeben.

Leider scheint es keinen Unterschied zu machen ob ich

SetEnv php_memory_limit 32M
SetEnv php_memory_limit 64M

eintrage. Wo habe ich den Denkfehler?


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2008)

Hast Du denn die Variable auch an das php CGI Binary übergeben? Möglicherweise kann man das auch nicht extern setzen, schau ggf. mal in der PHP Doku nach.


----------



## Feanwulf (20. Feb. 2008)

Also zumindestens kann ich memory_limit übergeben auch mit dem php-wrapper script.

Aber anscheinend mache ich da einen Fehler wenn ich die Eingabe aus ISPConfig verarbeite  Das krieg ich aber bestimmt auch noch hin und dann schreib ich die Lösung hier rein!


----------

